# Teamspeak und Netgear/Fritzbox



## Borokar (24. September 2006)

Hallo Zusammen, 

ich benötige Hilfe bei einem Problem und weis mir keinen Rat mehr als hier etwas zu schreiben.

Mein bisheriger DSL-Router ist defekt und ich habe mir mittlerweile 2 neue besorgt. Einmal Fritzbox WLAN Phone und einmal Netgear MG834B. Mit beiden bekomme ich Teamspeak nicht zum laufen. 
Das Problem scheint die weiterleitung der UDP-Daten zu sein. Diese werden erzeugt aber sind nach dem DSLRouter nicht mehr da.!!  Das bedeutet es gehen schion keine Daten raus. !!! Portfowarding ist für alles ausgehende frei. Eingang ist auf Ports 8766-8769 UDP beschränkt. Auch die freischaltung von TCP 14534 und 51234 bringt keinen Erfolg. Daten per IMCP und TCP kommen beim TS-Server an. 
Auf den Rechnern läuft XP mit SP1. Der Netgear und die fritzbox haben beide die neueste Firmware. Auf Xp ist die Firewall deaktiviert.
In den Foren im Internet bin ich bisher nicht fündig geworden bzw. die dortigen Tipps haben keinen Erfolg gebracht. Netgear und AVm konnten mir bisher auch nicht helfen und verwiesen auf den Softwarehersteller.

Hat jemand eine Idee was ich falsch mache? Oder besser was ich tun muss damit es wieder geht?

Ich bitte um Entschuldigung wenn ich hier das falsche Forum erwischt haben sollte. Aber ich bin verzweifelt.


----------



## Roran (25. September 2006)

Borokar schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich benötige Hilfe bei einem Problem und weis mir keinen Rat mehr als hier etwas zu schreiben.
> 
> ...


Hi,

ich nutze auch einen Netgear Router und habe null Probleme mit dem TS.
Schau mal auf www.Netgear.de ich hab leider den von dir angegeben Typ da in der Liste nicht gefunden.
Sondern nur einen Netgear DG834B.


----------

